# Home Goods 30" x 6" cylinder...Bad idea?



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all.

I saw this giant glass cylinder at Home Goods today. Dimensions are about 30" tall and 6" wide.

Glass is about 1/4 inch thick.

Do you think this will explode if it is filled with water? I think it would have a little over 14.5 gallons in it...

And then there would be a bit of ecocomplete, etc.

I have some stem plants in my fluval edge that are driving me insane because they constantly have to be cut back, plus a lot of leftover ecocomplete, a pump and airstone, and even a heater!

Needless to say, it is a much better idea to start another aquarium than to sell off this stuff!

So, famous last words: Is this a bad idea?
:icon_eek:


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I doubt it will explode, try it.


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

Do it!


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

lol, I knew you guys would push me in the right (wrong?) direction. :icon_lol:

I will think about it a little more...what fish do you think would enjoy being in it? So many little tiny fish like to swim back and forth...

Pea puffers? Otos? Betta? Scarlet badis?


----------



## driftwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

I say do it.


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

I really want to...the only thing is that I have hardwood floors, and at this very moment I am enduring the fumes of varnish from having the floors in one room replaced after a roommate leaked water all over them (long story--but they were completely ruined). SO...the consequences are particularly strong in my mind at the moment in the event that the thing does crack...and yet...


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

i am sure it will hold water, but I have a cylinder that is 8" by 24" and it is a pain to do much with. they are very tall and very little surface area, so as far as fish goes, maybe shrimp would be better for it. your biggest challenge will be the height I would suspect.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

It won't crack I bet. Why don't you buy it, fill it and put it in the bathtub for a few days. I'm going to home goods tomorrow, I'll DEF be on the look out for it!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a 20inch version that has 3 platies in it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's the deal: don't do it unless you're going to share lots of photos with us!


----------



## Leah (Jun 28, 2011)

With those dimensions, it's more like 3.5 gallons (I rounded pi to 3, but still...) 

Leah


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, it seems that there will be no stopping this...I am not sure about the 3 gallons thing...it's true I didn't take into account the width of the glass, but I did calculate cubic inches followed by cubic inches to U.S. liquid gallon conversion...anyway, if divine providence has not intervened by prompting someone else to purchase the crazy glass column, it will be me later today.

Surely it is bad luck to point this out, but I can't help noting here as well that someone had a spectacular glass breaking accident in the Home Goods yesterday while I was on the lower level (it wasn't me, I swear!). When I came back upstairs to gaze upon my beloved cylinder, there was a massive cleanup underway. We are talking at least five major glass things of different colors totally shattered all over the floor.

I briefly wondered if the problem of whether to buy the cylinder had already been "taken care of."

But I think we all know that I will be working on my new crazy glass thing shortly. :icon_lol:


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

well that puts a damper on things just keep a look out for that cylinder i was thinking of doing the same thing but with a vase with shrimps in it i just dont know hoe i would get plants to live in it without light


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

lol. Fishman, to clarify, the giant cylinder survived. I just thought it was funny that the ultimate "you break it, you buy it" bull in a china shop accident that we all fear finally occurred to some poor person, in the Home Goods.

I have a living room lamp that shines down with a 100w equivalent cfl, so I figure light-wise we're good. Maybe you could try something similar for your cylinder project.

Also, I have a very tall, thin window that doesn't open that has a deep window sill where this thing could fit perfectly, but I'm afraid it will be too cold in the winter...

I must keep meditating on this.:help:


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I have a glass jar that's 10" x 9", round, 2.5 gallons, I've had set up for almost 2 years. It gets ambient light only, from a skylight 20 feet above it and sits in a sun room (5 glass sliding doors). I put in a 3 leaved anubius in it when first set up, that same anubius has over 15 leaves on it 2 years later. Your tank is 3 times as tall, you could go with anubius tied to long pieces of manzanita and not use a light. Just a thought....


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice ideas, Londonloco. I am thinking right now about the manzanita, as well as rosy minnows for the fish and red cherry shrimp. I think both these species can live in the ambient temperature for this, and I am wondering if the minnows can also deal with a minimally oxygenated environment. Maybe it is bad to try to get away without an airstone, though...

Anyway, thinking, thinking, thinking. :icon_smil


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

My jar I keep a betta (male or female) in the summer, they are active at room temp. In the winter, I keep white cloud minnows, as they can handle the cooler temps. I wanted to also mention I do 80% wc's weekly on the jar, my planted tanks seem to like the 600+ppm TDS reading I get on my well water.


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the idea of the white cloud minnows. I have never kept them before, though I have always found them interesting.

I always have this guilt thing about fish not having lots of room to swim back and forth. For example, I have neon tetras in my Edge, and they only have 18 inches of back and forth room (though the other dimension of their rectangle is bigger than a 10 gallon footprint). So even though the tank is heavily planted and they seem bright and cheerful, I worry that they are "hemmed in."

I suppose the white clouds could always be rehomed if they looked sad. But since yours are happy, perhaps mine would be, too. :icon_smil

Somehow I feel less bad about the rosy pinks since they would be fish food anyway...


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

acording to mythbusters bulls would never break plates in a china shop


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

fishman333 said:


> acording to mythbusters bulls would never break plates in a china shop


lol, that eliminates that suspect, then.

As I was leaving the Home Goods yesterday, the employees sweeping up were talking to their manager. "We need to figure out how this happened," they were saying, as I left.

I still haven't gone back for my giant column yet, though I have been looking at manzanita wood online...


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

haha how did this happen, manzanita wood will look stunning in a nano tank ive seen it in nanos before and its very foresty, im still debating on setting up a vase tank i just cant decide on a fish that will be good in cold water and no filter (impossible).


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

tetraontheedge said:


> Well, it seems that there will be no stopping this...I am not sure about the 3 gallons thing...it's true I didn't take into account the width of the glass, but I did calculate cubic inches followed by cubic inches to U.S. liquid gallon conversion...anyway, if divine providence has not intervened by prompting som


Somewhere around 3.6 gallons. 









http://www.calculatoredge.com/enggcalc/volume.html#cylinder

848.556 cubic inches

848 (cu inches) = 3.67099567 US gallons


for reference:
14 US gallons = 3234 cubic inches

To get close to that, it would have to be 115 inches tall and 6 inch diameter(3 inch radius...)


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

i just use the volume/231 formula for my tanks


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Duh. Radius, not diameter. :icon_redf

Thanks for cluing me in, you and previous poster. :icon_mrgr


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought it...:hihi:


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

Now post pictures till your computer dies!:icon_twis


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

have you set it up yet?


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Not yet, but I will post pix as I progress, as well as my Edge, now that it is one year old (almost). :hihi:


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

This sounds interesting. I'm loving these vase tanks.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I would love to get one of these larger volume tall vases.

Not even sure what Home Good is which means I likely don't have them in my part of the country. TJ Maxx is a bit of drive to see if the ones that people found there are in stock at my local stores.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I got one similar at homegoods however tj maxx, homegoods, and marshalls all stock similar stuff. I have a tank similar to the cylinder you picked up I can tell you that it is better built then my two 10 gallon tanks and thicker glass as well.


----------



## RyanK (Sep 19, 2011)

Picked up a cylinder at Ross's yesterday. It's about 6" wide and 20-24" tall. Got a nice lamp from walmart and put a Spiral CF in it for lighting then dropped some Apon, dwarf lily and water onion bulbs in it. I have some MTS topped with black sand for the substrate. Can't wait for everything to start growing! As far as Fish/shrimp I'm not sure what I want yet. I have the same concern as the OP about not enough swimming room and I don't want oxygen breathers cause they would have to swim so much to get to the top.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Home Goods *_is_* TJ Maxx ... sorta. They are all owned by the same company, TJX Companies Inc.

Here see? http://www.tjmaxxhomegoods.com/index.asp

http://www.tjx.com/

http://www.tjx.com/businesses_homegoods.asp

The above link says this about Home Goods ... "_This chain operates in a standalone and superstore format, which couples HomeGoods with a T.J. Maxx or Marshalls. Standalone HomeGoods stores average approximately 27,000 square feet in size._"

So pretty much the vase you bought - I believe is the same one TactusMortus got for his at his local TJ Maxx that he used for his (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/148229-4-gallon-cylindrical-nano-forest.html) - when I was calling in my area to find the vase that he used, that's when I found out TJ Maxx in my area is Home Goods, and I think that they had the size he used and then one slightly bigger that sounds like the one you got.

Can't wait to see what you do with yours! I've so fallen in love with those vases and hope to have one of my own soon!


----------



## RyanK (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm resurrecting this since I'm back on the forums after 4 years and this was my only post. This cylinder lasted a long time but in 2013 I was filling it up and mistakenly used a glass baking bowl. I bumped the vase with it and somehow that made the thing shatter like a huge wine glass, a chunk of it fell and cut my big toe open pretty bad. 

So these things arent a good idea and if you have one be careful.

Good to be back, been lurking for awhile and finally resurrected my account.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Welcome back! 
I really like cylinder tanks, and was laughing at the calculations going on in the thread. Personally, I just use metric (since a cubic centimeter is literally, a cm cubed, it makes things a heck of a lot easier to figure out volumes in litres, then just divide by 3.78 to get gallons).


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

RyanK said:


> I'm resurrecting this since I'm back on the forums after 4 years and this was my only post. This cylinder lasted a long time but in 2013 I was filling it up and mistakenly used a glass baking bowl. I bumped the vase with it and somehow that made the thing shatter like a huge wine glass, a chunk of it fell and cut my big toe open pretty bad.
> 
> So these things arent a good idea and if you have one be careful.
> 
> Good to be back, been lurking for awhile and finally resurrected my account.


It took this long to heal your toe ? :tongue:
Welcome back. What is the next project?


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

RyanK said:


> I'm resurrecting this since I'm back on the forums after 4 years and this was my only post. This cylinder lasted a long time but in 2013 I was filling it up and mistakenly used a glass baking bowl. I bumped the vase with it and somehow that made the thing shatter like a huge wine glass, a chunk of it fell and cut my big toe open pretty bad.
> 
> So these things arent a good idea and if you have one be careful.
> 
> Good to be back, been lurking for awhile and finally resurrected my account.



Well, you WERE worried about something happening, lol.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

ouch


----------

